# Beech burl



## Ben Shook (Aug 31, 2015)

Had a buddy find a quite sizable beech burl today. I was wondering just how common these were. I've only seen 1 anywhere around here in NC. See plenty of cherry and maple burl, but no beech. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 31, 2015)

I've had a massive one before and we cracked it open. It had some nice color and grain but it didn't have any eyes or anything real insane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ben Shook (Aug 31, 2015)

I appreciate it. We are going to go cut it in a couple of weeks. I guess we will see after that.


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 31, 2015)

Ben Shook said:


> I appreciate it. We are going to go cut it in a couple of weeks. I guess we will see after that.


You might get lucky and have it look great! As we all know, burls can vary greatly in a single species

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ben Shook (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes sir, they sure can. I'll post up some pics when we cut it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 31, 2015)

I think @windyridgebowman deals with beech a bunch. 
Charles....just thought you might have some good info for the chap...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

